# Online forms for uncontested divorce



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

My stbx has finally agreed to do this uncontested so a couple of months ago I paid $15 at the courthouse to get the divorce packet of forms. After spending hours trying to figure them out and not getting very far I decided to just use an online service. I paid $300 and was done in an hour and a half. Holy cow I wish I'd done that sooner.

Just wanted to share if anyone else is doing it this way.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing...I was wondering about those do-it-yourself packets. Glad is worked out.

My husband completed the paperwork, at our local courthouse. I wasn't complicated in our county. 

I thank God that we don't have a contested divorce.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

Good to know. I'd hate to have to pay $2000 for a lawyer. Did you have to actually go to court in your state or country? We have to in SC. Even uncontested. Also, we have to prove we've lived apart for a year which likely includes bringing a witness, along with lease info.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

SARAHMCD said:


> Good to know. I'd hate to have to pay $2000 for a lawyer. Did you have to actually go to court in your state or country? We have to in SC. Even uncontested. Also, we have to prove we've lived apart for a year which likely includes bringing a witness, along with lease info.


I've spent $6,000 on lawyers before going this route. Long story.

As I understand it since we agree on everything we go to the courthouse and sign all the papers, file and then get assigned a date that it's final. No appearance in front of a judge or anything. There's no requirement for or is there even a "legal separation" in Florida.


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

BeachGuy said:


> I've spent $6,000 on lawyers before going this route. *Long story*.
> 
> As I understand it since we agree on everything we go to the courthouse and sign all the papers, file and then get assigned a date that it's final. No appearance in front of a judge or anything. There's no requirement for or is there even a "legal separation" in Florida.


very long story, I have been following you since i came to TAM BeachGuy, And to see it finally come to end, specially this time of the yr makes me believe in Santa


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Sammy64 said:


> very long story, I have been following you since i came to TAM BeachGuy, And to see it finally come to end, specially this time of the yr makes me believe in Santa


Lol! Me and you both brother. Unreal.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Update: I've found a place to move to first week of March and my stbx is looking for a place for her and the kids. Looks like it's finally going to happen.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

It's just too easy these days. Online forms...really??


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Just about every, if not all, states have online self help sites for all kinds of legal issues. It helps people represent themselves. No every one has thousands of dollars to drop on a lawyer.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BeachGuy said:


> Update: I've found a place to move to first week of March and my stbx is looking for a place for her and the kids. Looks like it's finally going to happen.


Sounds like it's moving along. I hope all goes well for you and you kids.


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

There is a really good do it yourself online service that I brag about all of the time. I have a link to their FAQ in my signature because they are so helpful and answer a lot of questions. I am really glad that it worked out well for you! All of those forms can really be confusing to do on your own.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Update: I'm not counting my chickens until my eggs hatch but believe it or not, we have a 5 minute final divorce hearing this Monday. I spoke to the judges assistant yesterday and she said if we agree on everything the judge will fill out a form and sign it and we're done. Last night I sent stbx my proposal for divorce terms (most of which we'd already discussed) and she agreed. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

BeachGuy said:


> My stbx has finally agreed to do this uncontested so a couple of months ago I paid $15 at the courthouse to get the divorce packet of forms. After spending hours trying to figure them out and not getting very far I decided to just use an online service. I paid $300 and was done in an hour and a half. Holy cow I wish I'd done that sooner.
> 
> Just wanted to share if anyone else is doing it this way.


Damn... what a long long trip it's been.

Congratulations. You've gone the distance.


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

BeachGuy said:


> Update: I'm not counting my chickens until my eggs hatch but believe it or not, we have a 5 minute final divorce hearing this Monday. I spoke to the judges assistant yesterday and she said if we agree on everything the judge will fill out a form and sign it and we're done. Last night I sent stbx my proposal for divorce terms (most of which we'd already discussed) and she agreed. Keeping my fingers crossed.


I think you may have finally exhausted her.

I'd call it the "Rope a Dope" of divorces.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a done deal. Spent less than 10 minutes with the judge. He asked me several questions and asked her if she agreed to everything I said and that was that.

I don' think it'll sink in for awhile. Been fighting this SO long. Feels like the day after a birthday. You really don't feel any different.


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

BeachGuy said:


> It's a done deal. Spent less than 10 minutes with the judge. He asked me several questions and asked her if she agreed to everything I said and that was that.
> 
> I don' think it'll sink in for awhile. Been fighting this SO long. Feels like the day after a birthday. You really don't feel any different.


Somewhere, someplace, Mavash. is smiling.


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats Sir, That has been one long road.. welcome to the OTHER side !!!


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Can you elaborate as to why she finally caved, after all this time?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Did she get a job?


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

ThreeStrikes said:


> Can you elaborate as to why she finally caved, after all this time?


Sorry for the delayed reply....the whole password thing put me off here.

She caved because I told her she could have 70% of the profits from selling our house. Once she saw $ signs and knew she wouldn't have to work, she agreed. She still does not have a job and I don't think she'll ever get one. She'll live off alimony/child support and whatever she can get from her parents. I'd bet my next paycheck that after our youngest leaves for college in 5 years my ex will beeline it back to her hometown and possible even live with her parents. She'll never grow up. Mooch for life.


----------

